# Lyft tip delays??



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Anybody else having issues with Lyft tips lately.. As in NO tips? I don't expect a tip on every single Ride, of course, but I ain't gotten 1 for the past 3 days. Usually get a few or more sprinkled in. Is it just me having a sh**ty week?😟


----------

